# Program Strat For Page Plus?



## sangweb

Has anyone successfully use this on pp+? I know the 4g won't work, 3G is fine but I am not sure if this can be program OTA. Thanks.
P.s. I've tried to get help from Howard but no success so I try my luck here.


----------



## Dalladubb

We're still working on recovery. Swapping to another carrier is probably out of the question at the moment.


----------



## wilsja

Hi, sorry for necro'ing this old thread, but I am looking for information on this topic.

When I try to change the MIN, MDN and SID by entering the menu **772, it restarts and once it reboots these values are again back to the default values.

1) Is it possible to manually program this phone this way?
2) Would rooting the phone help?
3) Would CDMA workshop allow manual programming?

Thanks for any insight on this, or any direction to find more info


----------



## masterchung7

Page plus does not support 4g phones, but anyways, to do manual programming get your phone number, min, and mdn. In the phone app, enter ##program and 000000 for the default password. Then enter in the min, phone number, mdn (basically everything in the first 2 programming options, I haven't done it in a while so I can't just tell you off the bat, but it should be self explanatory). The phone should auto reboot after you exit. Root is not required, I have done it already on the droid x so there might be some slight differences in programming options.By the way, ota programming only works once.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wilsja

Hi masterchung,

Thanks for your help, but I believe there must be significant differences between the droid X and stratosphere. ##program doesn't do anything when I put it in. Like I said, I tried **772, and that gets me into the program menu, but when I put in the number, MIN and SID, it reboots and the numbers I put in are no longer there after the reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## Dalladubb

The LTE radios make this phone a hybrid GSM/CDMA phone. On top of that, if the carrier doesn't support Verizon's 4G LTE service then they won't be able to serve ANY service to this phone as the data (3G and 4G) as well as talk all work off the same RIL. If we had the RIL then maybe something more could be done, but we don't.

Sorry.


----------



## masterchung7

You might want to try using try flashing the page plus prl. I don't know it off the bat but you should find a tutorial by looking up how to flash to cricket ( just use the page plus prl instead).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wilsja

Dalladubb said:


> The LTE radios make this phone a hybrid GSM/CDMA phone. On top of that, if the carrier doesn't support Verizon's 4G LTE service then they won't be able to serve ANY service to this phone as the data (3G and 4G) as well as talk all work off the same RIL. If we had the RIL then maybe something more could be done, but we don't.
> 
> Sorry.


So since the RIL is proprietary code that we don't have access to, there's really no hope of this ever working? I was hoping that I could disable the 4G and then use the 3G radio, but it sounds like that isn't feasible.

I don't know if this is related, but what do programs like CDMA workshop do? Are they able to fiddle with the settings?


----------



## masterchung7

I know there are videos of people t
With the thunderbolt and bionic on pp.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

